# Halloween Horror Nights - Nightmare Alley



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey-

Can't help you out with the music at 16:58 – 17:21. But the music at 18:19 – 18:55 is from the Haunted Mansion. I think it's the entrance queue music, but someone else could probably better advise. 

Good luck!


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Correction... It's the load area music...


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

This is interesting attempt at a "mix", but its piss poor sonic fidelity, lack of harmonic mixing and general sloppiness makes me want to vomit like a zombie and drag it to my desktop trash can. 

Props for pointing out the sources, but I wouldn't waste a second trying to sync up the video to this audio beast. There's got to be a better use of your time.

If anything, it inspires me to seek out some of the original audio clips and rip them to wav files for possible future Halloween freakish fun.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Belated thanks for those who helped correct stuff.....


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Cool! I've never been to Halloween Horror Nights (I'm a Knott's Halloween Haunt kinda guy).


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

16:58 to 17:21 is music from _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ by the way


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the additional information repo_man! I've always wanted to go to the originator of seasonal Halloween-themed amusement parks, Knott's. I heard the HHN in Hollywood isn't the best; however, the HHN in Orlando is awesome. Busch Gardens in Tampa does another quality event (Howl-O-Scream). I'm moving to FL in a month, so I'm psyched to never miss another HHN event!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, HHN Orlando beats us every year, but only because of their budget... Universal doesn't scare, they act.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Also, at around 9:26 you hear

"NEVER GET OUT OF BED AGAIN! NEVER GET OUT OF BED AGAIN! (Laughing)" from Pet Sematary.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks once again for the additional information repo_man!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

The wavering sound that runs from 18:47 to 18:54 is the sound of the ants from the movie Them.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Bruzilla; I'll add that too!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a really good mix. Thanks!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

The folks from Universal Studios deserve all the credit for compiling this for Halloween Horror Nights. They do a great job with music down there.


----------

